# Nirvana Rocks



## 4EVR420 (Jan 1, 2010)

:watchplant: Well, I just got the seeds I ordered... Nirvana got them here in 7 business days, and I'm in the midwest usa.  The shipping was very discreet.  Now, lets see what I can do with them  I going to start germ tomorrow, and will keep everyone posted with a grow journal and lots of pics.  The strain I ordered is 'short rider' which is an autoflowering plant that should have decent yeilds. If anyone has any experience with this strain, I would love to hear from you. Also, I did get my 10 freebees... don't know what they are, but should still be real fun growing them anyway. Will post more when I have results :hubba: Green mojo to everyone!


----------



## Locked (Jan 1, 2010)

Glad you got your beans....I hve not grown "short rider" but I hve grown numerous other auto flowering strains...good luck


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats on getting the seeds so quickly 4EVR420 

It will be a fun GJ to watch :aok:



> Short Rider is a hybrid of our discontinued strains Top 44 and Early Special. Top 44 has long been a trade favourite because of its ability to produce commercially worthwhile amounts of strong, skunky buds in just 44 days of flowering. Even though Early Special itself lacks this characteristic, its Siberian Ruderalis genes give Short Rider the unique ability to "autoflower" &#8211; to flower independently of light cycles. This means you won&#8217;t need to maintain a strict lighting schedule for this strain &#8211; it will flower regardless! Short Rider is a must for growers with limited space or who simply want to finish extra early. The quality is amazing considering how little time it takes to finish.
> 
> Height: short
> Effect: Stoned &#8211; relaxing
> ...



eace:


----------



## IRXMJ (Jan 1, 2010)

I am always happy to hear when someone receives their seeds.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 1, 2010)

I use Nirvana seeds and love them. I have an order of bubbilicious on its way :fly:


----------



## Cowboy (Jan 4, 2010)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I use Nirvana seeds and love them. I have an order of bubbilicious on its way :fly:


I am growing one bubbilicious right now, so far so good. And as far as Nirvana goes :woohoo::woohoo::clap::clap::dancing::dancing: I love them if you can't tell.
I just received some Snow White and White Widow pulse 10 free seeds. I might do an outside grow with them this spring.
The Snow White and White Widow pulse some Blackjack I will start soon in a hydro unit.
Good Smoking


----------



## North Fork Hermit (Jan 5, 2010)

> The strain I ordered is 'short rider' which is an autoflowering plant that should have decent yeilds.



      Pull'n up the rocker for this one, I was just deciding on ordering the same. Some for indoor and later for outside. I'm dieing to see what type of yields these autos put out. Could be a whole new branch of the hobby.  pics, pics....sorry.. a bit excited....i'll just go now........later..


----------



## Locked (Jan 5, 2010)

North Fork Hermit said:
			
		

> Pull'n up the rocker for this one, I'm was just deciding on ordering the same. Some for indoor and later for outside. I'm dieing to see what type of yields these autos put out. Could be a whole new branch of the hobby.  pics, pics....sorry.. a bit excited....i'll just go now........later..



I hve gotten a lil over 2oz's a plant with the auto strain Russian Rocket Fuel...from what I hve heard the auto ak can yield over 3 oz's a plant...I think with a dialed in hydro grow you cld push close to 5 oz's...who knows maybe more...


----------



## leafminer (Jan 6, 2010)

My personal experience with Nirvana is:

1. Aurora. 100% strain.  
2. Blue Mystic. 0% strain.

Customer service: no apparent knowledge of own product.
Accepts negative reviews: No.


----------



## Metro (Jan 6, 2010)

Nirvana got them here in 7 business days, and I'm in the midwest usa. 

I am very happy that you recieved your seeds but as far as I know, the world postal services are the ones to thank or hate for the delivery times.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 6, 2010)

high everyone, sorry i havnt been on for a while i just got my new grow tent and have been working on my layout for it . i did start germinating last nite so hopefully by tonite i should have some new family members. i am going to be using a 90W UFO LED along with some supplemental CFLs.       I was gunna type more but i decided to just start my GJ, i would put up a link to it but idont know how.  thanx everyone and good growing to ya.  4EVR420


----------

